# 1448 Mod-V Jon Boat Recommendations?



## Dbarba11 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new boat. I already have a trailer for a 14ft boat so that narrows things down a bit. I'm between a lowe 1448m and a tracker grizzly 1448. I have gotten local prices of $1800 for the lowe and $2300 for the tracker. I like the layout of the tracker better due to the casting deck and no middle bench seat but the price difference is significant. I'm going to use this for mostly electric only lakes with the occasional gas motor usage.

Is the grizzly worth the money or would it be a better option to buy the lowe and add a deck with the money saved? Are there any boats similar to the layout of the grizzly for cheaper?


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

They are both good boats, but are a little like comparing apples to oranges. I believe the Grizzly is a welded boat and the Lowe is riveted. (Alumacraft also makes a riveted 1448). I don't believe there are any riveted 1448s with no center seat on the market. Alumacraft makes a welded 1548 similar to the Grizzly. You should be able to deck the Lowe for less than the $500 difference, but that is all personal preference. Good luck with your project. I fish mostly electric only lakes also.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 17, 2012)

Dbarba11

I too like the open layout with no center seat. I found a 1986 Landau with the center seat already removed and converted it into my current fishing rig, check out the link in my signature. I believe you can find what you are after w/o buying new and can complete your build for under the $2,000 you are looking at spending on a new rig.


----------



## G Lap (Jan 17, 2012)

I was shopping for a jon boat not too long ago. I found a dealer in Louisiana where you could buy a Weldbilt 1648 Semi-Vee in welded .100 gauge aluminum for $1900. This boat had no center seat, and a front deck. They also had 1448 Semi-Vee jons for much less . . . I cant remember the exact amount though. I ended up buying a Weldbilt 1648 from them, and have been very happy with it. It was priced much lower than similar welded boats in other brands. Mine has no center seat and a 40" front deck, but I also had a livewell/storage box added to the left side in the middle and had a seat base added to the front deck. After having these 2 things added, I paid $2239 for the boat. It was about a 4 1/2 hour drive for me to pick it up, but the lower price made it worth it for me.

Here's the link to pics of my Weldbilt if you want to see the layout . . .

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139&start=1140#p236590


----------



## turbotodd (Jan 17, 2012)

I haven't heard much good about the Grizzly boats in general...or Tracker for that matter. Speaking of aluminum boats exclusively.

One thing I didn't like about WeldBilt is that the ribs are REALLY tall. If you decided to put a floor in it, the floors would be a good 4" off of the bottom of the boat, which reduces the floor-to-rail height. That also raises the center of gravity a little. I think Alumaweld has a 1448 with the lower height ribs, and knowing Alumaweld, the price is probably "right".........if you can find one. I don't recall seeing many 1448's. War Eagle doesn't make a 1448. Duracraft is gone. 

Might have a look at Lund and Alumacraft. I don't know about the pricing but both are good boats. I have spent some time in a 1448 riveted boat and loved it. VERY stable. That particular boat was a wide open floor. Deck on front, seat in back nothing in the middle. Very easy to move around in.


----------



## G Lap (Jan 17, 2012)

turbotodd said:


> I haven't heard much good about the Grizzly boats in general...or Tracker for that matter. Speaking of aluminum boats exclusively.
> 
> One thing I didn't like about WeldBilt is that the ribs are REALLY tall. If you decided to put a floor in it, the floors would be a good 4" off of the bottom of the boat, which reduces the floor-to-rail height. That also raises the center of gravity a little. I think Alumaweld has a 1448 with the lower height ribs, and knowing Alumaweld, the price is probably "right".........if you can find one. I don't recall seeing many 1448's. War Eagle doesn't make a 1448. Duracraft is gone.
> 
> Might have a look at Lund and Alumacraft. I don't know about the pricing but both are good boats. I have spent some time in a 1448 riveted boat and loved it. VERY stable. That particular boat was a wide open floor. Deck on front, seat in back nothing in the middle. Very easy to move around in.



He is right about the rib height for the Weldbilt . . . these are some serious ribs, probably the largest ribs I have seen in an aluminum jon boat. Not sure if I will ever add a floor, but it would be higher up. I imagine the large ribs add a good bit of strength and stiffin the hull though. The top of the ribs go straight across, rather than following the "v" of the boat . . . so they are about 3 1/2" to 4" in the middle and shorter as it goes to the sides of the boat.


----------



## Dbarba11 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm in NJ so a weldbilt dealer is way too far. The closest dealers I have access to are tracker and lowe which bass pro shops sell. I've been hunting for a used boat for some time but not much is available around here, that's why I am leaning towards new.

I would rather buy an already decked boat opposed to one I would have to deck myself.


----------



## vahunter (Jan 17, 2012)

I too have a weldbilt, 1548 mod v. I love it. You can completely customize it to your specs. I don't mind the rib height because it is very stable! I have the Weldbilt installed diamond plate aluminum floor and don't regret it a bit. The only thing i would prefer over the round rails are the "track-rails" but i dont believe they give you that option. Very tough boats for a good price.


----------

